# Looking for Part-time Remote Coding. Resume attached



## JP2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Janice Paulson, CPC
6243 N Anna ▣ Fresno, CA 93710 ▣ (559) 801-9453 ▣ jpaulsoncpc@hotmail.com​
OBJECTIVE: Looking for a Remote Part Time Coder Position. I have extensive medical billing and coding knowledge for the benefit of the facility.
SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS ? Currently working as a MRT, Medical Coder for Fresno VA Hospital ? Highly skilled in performing coder duties pertinent to ICD-9, CPT-4 ,HCPCS and DRG standards and techniques. I am in training for ICD-10 ? Strong proficiency of physician coding, outpatient coding, OB, Anesthesia, and Pain Management as well as facility coding ? Good knowledge of anatomy, physiology and pharmacology ? Excellent understanding of medical terminology

SPECIAL SKILLS ? Excellent oral and written skills in communication ? Comfortable with most medical billing software ? Strong time management skills

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE July2010 ? Present Fresno VA Hospital Medical Coder, MRT ? Outpatient coding for the medical center ? Experienced with Quantum/ Nuance encoder software also Lytec ? Handle claims relevant to ED, General, Dentists, Surgeries, Psychiatry visits, Anesthesia/Pain management, OB, and Diagnostic testing

April1996 ? July2010
Fresno Oral Maxillofacial Surgery
Medical Coding, Billing, and Collections
? Coding Trauma and Physician Services
? Coding and Billing Medi-Cal, CCS, Medicare, and Private Insurance
? Surgical Technician

EDUCATION High School Diploma ?1978
Fresno City College ? AS degree
AAPC- Certified Professional Coding Credential


----------

